# Wish me "luck" for tomorrows interview



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So, only a few days since I saw Anya (roeburn doe) and I was dreaming/wondering how in the world I can buy her.
Maybe this would be it? I sure hope so.
This would be my dream job as I have been stuck between a career in either landscaping or carpentry/home remodeling (I have minor experience in both).
It is a property maintenance company. They do everything outside including siding/windows and lawns, bushes, gardens etc.
They also do inside carpentry, plumbing, and electrical work.
Basically anything needed to get a place ready to sell or to keep it nice while its on the market.
Or to fix/repair/maintain anything for a home owner or apartment complex.
This would be a nice job for me. I would have the chance to learn 2 trades at once (actually more than that counting plumbing and electrical).
It is year round also.
5-6 days a week-usually 8-4. So I would still have like 5 hrs after work for my goats and dog etc.

So I go to meet the guy sometime tomorrow to talk about my experience, what I can do, all interview type questions.
Hope it goes well and this depressing stage of unemployment ends.
Only a 1/2 drive, which isn't bad.

A steady paycheck would really help me afford my goats. 
I don't believe in luck...only god's plan for me.
So if this is part of his plan for me I would be delighted.
Just hope it goes well.


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Hope all goes well and you get the job. :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I will pray that this is what the good Lord wants you to do.

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll pray it works out for you. 

Good on you for going by God's plan.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wish you the best Jesse and hope you get the job and it turns out to be something you enjoy! 
I'll be in your shoes soon, I plan to look for a job when the kids go back to school next month! I haven't worked a real job in 6 years! So it'll be so strange! I'm ready for it though! But I'm just looking for something laid with flexible hours, nothing full time, it's full time with the house, kids, husband and goats LOL


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hope it goes well for you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Best wishes for the job. I hope it works out but I also agree that everything happens for a reason and the right job will come along even if this one doesn't work out. It sounds like it would be perfect for you and I hope you get it!

Good Luck and Fingers and Toes all crossed for you :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------

